# Muscle Depot?



## ADav88 (Apr 7, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone used Muscle Depot and what was the experience with their gear? A few years ago I used a domestic lab called RC Labs but since then I think they closed as to I can’t get in touch via email. Thing about muscle depot is that it’s a actual site, RC was strictly email ordering.


----------



## docholiday08 (Apr 7, 2018)

Never used them, but I  think there have been some lab tests for MD over at AS.I can't remember the results.


----------



## bibin (Apr 8, 2018)

Its a good site;
- email them and get a quick response back 
- good customer service 
- good gear 
- easy website to navigate


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 8, 2018)

Can I buy biceps and obliques from them?


----------



## Bighulkbaby88 (Apr 10, 2018)

*G2g*

Their fire bro they go the extra mile to help you out if they **** up they make it right with extra and look out these very good source gears on point


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 11, 2018)

Lmfao
.....


----------



## Leatherhead (May 17, 2018)

I've used muscle depot quite a few times, and should have stuck with them for my last order. I'd have everything and I  know that it would be good gear. They have a pretty weak forum but the gear is ok.


----------



## Viduus (May 18, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Can I buy biceps and obliques from them?



Make sure you get support items. It won’t turn out well if you use them without veins and ligaments.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 18, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Can I buy biceps and obliques from them?



I wonder if they will work out a trade on my abdominal fat for some abdominal muscle?


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 20, 2018)

great reviews, all from new members? 
Must be legit LOL


----------



## Jaydub (May 20, 2018)

Da fuk is going on over here??


----------



## Beezy (May 20, 2018)

Hahaha! I feel like I just watched an infomercial, except all the raving fans who joined about the same time as the op forgot to put “actor representation, not an actual client” at the bottom of their posts. 

Don’t let me stop your fun though, this all looks really legit.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 20, 2018)

I just gave my personal experience from the past.  I can also tell toy sciroxx is shit.  Money scamming , no gear sending bastard,  is what Karl is.  Just because I'm new here doesn't mean I'm new to the game,  nor am I new to forums.  But if this this how you guys react to new members,  maybe I'll just stay on MC. Never had this kind of treatment over there in the last 10 years that I've been there.


----------



## Beezy (May 20, 2018)

Leatherhead said:


> I just gave my personal experience from the past.  I can also tell toy sciroxx is shit.  Money scamming , no gear sending bastard,  is what Karl is.  Just because I'm new here doesn't mean I'm new to the game,  nor am I new to forums.  But if this this how you guys react to new members,  maybe I'll just stay on MC. Never had this kind of treatment over there in the last 10 years that I've been there.



Stay or go, it won’t help or hurt UGBB. 
If you’re real we’ll find out in due time, and the apology beers will be charged to my debit card. 
If you’re shilling a site, like 98.7% of people who do what was done in this thread, have fun at MC.

Our behavior toward threads like this was learned by our members and readers getting ripped off. If you’ve, “Been around for a long time, but never seen this treatment” then you are 100% full of sh*t.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 20, 2018)

Fair enough.  I guess a little hazing never killed anyone,  just didn't expect it much here.  I was recommended to check out this site,  because others were having issues with sciroxx just like I am.  So I did,  and this bunch seems pretty legit,  not like a bb.com or anything.  So scrolling around found a few threads that I could have input in from experience,  and this was one of them.  





Beezy said:


> Stay or go, it won’t help or hurt UGBB.
> If you’re real we’ll find out in due time, and the apology beers will be charged to my debit card.
> If you’re shilling a site, like 98.7% of people who do what was done in this thread, have fun at MC.
> 
> Our behavior toward threads like this was learned by our members and readers getting ripped off. If you’ve, “Been around for a long time, but never seen this treatment” then you are 100% full of sh*t.


----------



## Jaydub (May 21, 2018)

Yeah but that's part of what makes this board great. No tolerance for source BS, and nobody here wants those around trying to push a lab, or trying to find a source. There's none of that bullsh!t here, plain and simple. Not trying to haze, but these things need to be nipped in the bud.


----------

